# ANY1 from the uk plz help!



## miz_becki (Feb 24, 2006)

I live in the uk and I dont know where any mac stores/counters are. Well i know there is some in london but thats too far. Somebody mentioned there being a counter in leeds but i dunno if thats true..does anybody know and if so where abouts is it? Or where else is there mac stores/counters??


----------



## mango88 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi there,

there's a listing on the MAC website when you click Find Stores and select International
http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/door/finder.tmpl

I think there's a MAC in Harvey Nics in Leeds, some in Manchester.  where about are you??


----------



## miz_becki (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mango88* 
_hi there,

there's a listing on the MAC website when you click Find Stores and select International
http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/door/finder.tmpl

I think there's a MAC in Harvey Nics in Leeds, some in Manchester.  where about are you??_

 
That site used to work for me but now it doesnt, like the page never loads =(. Im kinda near leeds but abit further north. Thanks so much for relying tho xxx


----------



## tiff (Feb 24, 2006)

Say exactly where you are then we can tell you which counter is nearest.


----------



## Princess_Mai (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi 

There is one in Leeds:

Harvey Nichols

107-111 New Briggate
Leeds, North/North West LS1 6AZ
0113 246 9703


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 24, 2006)

do u live near newcastle? theres 1 in fenwicks, newcastle centre and 1 in house of fraser, yet again a place name would help


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Feb 25, 2006)

First of all you have to tell us where you live so we can let you know which one's closest to you. 

There's one in Harvey Nicks in Leeds, 2 counters in Manchester- 1 in selfridges and in House of Fraser, and 1 in Meadowhall Sheffield in the Debenhams store.

Hope that helps.


----------

